# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  أســـتــودعـــكـــم الله الذي لا تضيع ودائعه...  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## طلال السميري

إخواني الكرام أصحاب هذا المنتدى الرائع السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،  أرجو من الله ثم منكم أن تسامحوني على أي خطأ بدر مني سواءا بقصد أو بدون قصد فقد أستعنت بالله سبحانه وتعالى وتوكلت عليه لأداء فريضة الحج هذه السنة أسأل الله أن يسهل لي ذلك بإذنه تعالى  وأسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يجمعني بكم جميعا في الفردوس الأعلى  الدعاء لي كما سأدعو لكم جميعا بإذنه تعالى في أطهر بقاع..  والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله أخوكم ومحبكم على الدوام طلال السميري

----------


## ابوظبي1976

موفق ان شاء الله تعالى ولاتنسانا من صالح الدعاء..
حج مبرور وسعي مشكور باذن الله تعالى.. 
تحياتي يا (حاج طلال) مقدمآ..

----------


## roaya_mf

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور باذن الله

----------


## ehabbb

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور ..

----------


## allawi

تقبل الله منكم حجكم وجعله حجا مبرورا وسعيا مشكورا ولا تنسونا من دعائكم 
وياليت تعقب على موضوع نادي المليار قبل ما تروح ... شوية بركات يا حاج
ودمتم
أخوك

----------


## خالد السلمي

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور إن شاءالله رافقت السلامه وكتب الله لك الأجر والثواب

----------


## ahmed hanafy

حج مبرور و ذنب مغفور
باذن الله
ادعيلى قوى و من قلبك ترى

----------


## M majed M

ماشاء الله تبارك الله   الله يتقبل منك أستاذ طلال ويسهل لك أمرك آمين يارب وكل المسلمين  وكل عام وأنت بخير مقدماً  أخوك ماجد

----------


## حكيم سلماني

حج مبرور ذنب مغفور اخي وان شاء الله تعود منقي من الخطايا كما ينقي الثوب الابيض من الدنث   بس بالله عليك  يا شيخ تفتكر اخوك حكيم من صالح دعواتك    وتعود الينا بخير يا غالي

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور بإذن الله تروح وترجع بالسلامة يا غالي

----------


## mobtd2_msry

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور..   أمانة عليك..  :Smile:   :Smile:  متنساش تدعيلى هناك.. :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## 4539910

تقبل الله منك أخوى طلال السميرى حج مبرور وذنب مغفور وترجع لنا بالسلامة ان شاء الله. دعواتك لنا لاداء هذة الفريضة

----------


## ماجد كو

حج مبرور وسعي مشكور وتجاره لن تبور بأذن الله  تروح وترجع بالسلامه كيوم ولدتك امك ان شاء الله   وتسلم يا الغالي

----------


## رمضان غنيم

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور إن شاءالله

----------


## أسامة سيد

اخي العزيز طلال 
حج مبرور وذنب مغفور ان شاء الله 
لا تنساني من دعاء يوم عرفة  
تروح وتيجي بالف سلامة  :Eh S(7):

----------


## MR.JPY

حجا مبرورا و ذنبا مغفورا ان شاء الله  تروح و ترجع بالسلامه يارب

----------


## prince

> إخواني الكرام  أصحاب هذا المنتدى الرائع السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،  أرجو من الله ثم منكم أن تسامحوني على أي خطأ بدر مني سواءا بقصد أو بدون قصد فقد أستعنت بالله سبحانه وتعالى وتوكلت عليه لأداء فريضة الحج هذه السنة أسأل الله أن يسهل لي ذلك بإذنه تعالى  وأسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يجمعني بكم جميعا في الفردوس الأعلى  الدعاء لي كما سأدعو لكم جميعا بإذنه تعالى في أطهر بقاع..  والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله أخوكم ومحبكم على الدوام  طلال السميري

 حج مبرور وسعي مشكور وذنب مغفور ان شاء الله تقبل الله منك صالح الاعمال..ولا تنسنا في صالح دعائك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء علي ما تقدمه لاخوانك في هذا المنتدي

----------


## سمير صيام

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور ان شاء الله

----------


## BahraiN

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور باذن الله 
تروح و ترجع بالسلامة يالغالي
لا تنسانا بالدعاء

----------


## pain_hope

حج مبرور وذنب مغفورا ان شاء الله

----------


## ahmed000

_حج مبرور وذنب مغفور ان شاء الله_

----------


## مشاري بن محمد

حج مبروور وذنب مغفور بإذن الله  
ولاتنسى تدعي لأمي بالشفاء العاجل

----------


## القرصان

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور ان شاء الله وتقبل الله منكم صالح الاعمال
تروح وترجع بالسلامة حجي  :Smile:  .. مقدما  :Shutup:

----------


## ناصر الزيدي

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور 
نسالك الدعاء لامة المسلمين والعراقيين منهم خاصة
اللهم فرج عن هذه الامة وعن العراق بسنته وشيعته واجعل كيد الظالمين في نحورهم
والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## yahia

تقبل الله منكم 
حج مبرور وذنب مغفور باذن الله

----------


## نجم

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور أعادك الله بالسلامة وأدامك للمنتدى ...,

----------


## nedal

*حجا مبرورا وذنبا مغفورا باذن الله* *لا تنسانا من الدعاء*

----------


## mido66

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور ترجعلنا بالسلامة بأذن الله
وبالتوفيق

----------


## ashrafnajo

حج  مقبول و ذنب مغفور و سعي مشكور بإذن الله, و يا رب تطعمني الحج

----------


## hadi75m

> إخواني الكرام  أصحاب هذا المنتدى الرائع السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،  أرجو من الله ثم منكم أن تسامحوني على أي خطأ بدر مني سواءا بقصد أو بدون قصد فقد أستعنت بالله سبحانه وتعالى وتوكلت عليه لأداء فريضة الحج هذه السنة أسأل الله أن يسهل لي ذلك بإذنه تعالى  وأسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يجمعني بكم جميعا في الفردوس الأعلى  الدعاء لي كما سأدعو لكم جميعا بإذنه تعالى في أطهر بقاع..  والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله أخوكم ومحبكم على الدوام  طلال السميري

 حج مبروك وذنب مغفور باذن الله تعالى نرجوا منكم صالح الدعاء

----------


## cashu

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور

----------


## المتخصص

تقبل الله منكم اخي ابو فهد  حج مبرور وسعي مشكور

----------


## احمد الفاضل

حجا مبرور, وسعيا مشكور,وذنبا مغفور, وتجارة لن تبور اخي طلال مانوصيك بالدعاء لنا وجميع المسلمين وسلامي الى الحبيب المصطفى يا حاج طلال

----------


## ابوتركي الثبيتي

_حج_ _ مبرور_ _ وذنب_ _ مغفور_ _ ان شاء_ _ الله_

----------


## الثنيان

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور إن شاءالله ...

----------


## يورو2006

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور  
ترجع بالسلامه

----------


## aalawee

عفر الله لك وتقبل منك ووفقك

----------


## $FOREX$

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور ..
تروح وترجع بالسلامة ان شاء الله

----------


## أبو_روان

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور إن شاءالله  رافقت السلامه وكتب الله لك الأجر والثواب

----------


## mohmd173

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور إن شاءالله

----------


## تائب

حج مبرور وسعي مشكور نسأل الله ان يتقبل منك ومن اخواننا حجيج بيت الله  وان يرزقنا اداءها ان شاء الله

----------


## hussain4x

ظنيت المارجن كول زارك ههههههههههههههه  
الله يتقبل منك ومن جميع المسلمين

----------


## madro

وأنا افتكرت إنك زعلان من الإدارة  يبدو صارت موضة هالأيام  :Regular Smile:    **************** حجا مبرورا  و سعيا مشكورا وذنبا مغفورا ان شاء الله   رافقتك السلامة في حلّك وترحالك

----------


## king_7

سهل الله دربك,دعواتك

----------


## N4X

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور باذن الله

----------


## faissal

حج مبرور وسعي مشكور وذنب مغفور ان شاء الله ولا تنسى اخوتك من الدعاء

----------


## Dr.GM

حج مبرور وسعي مشكور باذن الله تعالى..
ولا تنساني من صالح الدعاء الله يخليك  :Hands:     
تحياتي

----------


## المشارك

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  إن شاء الله حج مبرور لك أستاذ أبو فهد   ودعوت لك  وأتمنى أن لا تنسانا جميعاً أعضاء المنتدى من دعوة خالصة

----------


## noualia

حج مبارك يا مديرنا، وتقبل الله منكم وسائر حجاجنا الميامين.
تروح وترجع لنا بالسلامة ان شاء الله.

----------


## احمد خليل

كما تعودنا منك على مد يد العون للجميع وبما انك ستقطع عنا يد العون في تلك الفتره لذا نرجو منك ماهو ات  1\ ان تمد لنا يد العون عن طريق الدعاء لنا جميعا ولامه محمد عامه ولاعضاء المنتدى خاصه دعوه في ظهر الغيب  2\ ان تطلب من الله عز وجل ان يحفظ مال كل امرئ مسلم ويرزقه الحلال المبارك الطيب لاشائبه فيه 3\ان يدخلنا جميعا الجنه ويرحمنا دنيا واخره ويكون عونا لنا لايتركنا في هذه الدنيا وحدنا  4\ الاياتي الحج  القادم الاوقد اعطى الله عزوجل لكل مسلم مايتمنى من خير وتوفيق في الدنيا والاخره 5\ ان يرزقك الله واياي واعضاء المنتدى جميعا قبل الحج القادم 250.000 دولار حلالا طيبا مباركا وان اردت الزياده فزد فان خزائنه مملوئه لاتنفد ولكن هذا مبلغي من المال( والله يضاعف لمن يشاء ) 6\ ان تعود الينا  زائدا بالايمان والتقى سالما من كل شر وغانما من كل بر وخير                      واخيرا ادعولنفسك ولنا جميعا ( اللهم اني اسالك من الخير كللله  عاجله واجله واعوذ بك من الشر كلللله عاجله واجله, ) الدعاء الجامع لكل خير المانع من كل شر                      ولاتنسى هذا الدعاء لك ولنا جميعا ياطلال   ( اللهم اني اسالك حبك, وحب من يحبك, وحب عمل يقربني الى حب, اللهم مارزقتني مما احب , فاجعله قوة لي فيما تحب, اللهم ماذويت عني مما احب فاجعله فراغا لي فيما تحب )                        تقبل الله عملك وغفر لك ذنبك وردك كيوم مولدك باذنه يارب يارب يارب                         ارجع لنا بالخير ياطلال والسلام  وادعولجميع المسلمين              في رعايه الله وامنه يا اغلى مدير واعز اخ لم تلده امي والله والله والله

----------


## samob

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور باذن الله

----------


## ABU-NOOR

حج مبرور و سعي مشكور و ذنب مغفور و تجارة لن تبور  تقبل الله طاعتكم و ترجع بالسلامة انشاء الله

----------


## aleh$

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور باذن الله

----------


## soufian

حج مبرور وسعي مشكور و ذنب مغفور باذن الله تعالى

----------


## محمدادريس

:Hands:  اللهم تقبل  :Hands:   تحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــاتى

----------


## lahib aljaleed

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور ..

----------


## عنتر الفوركس

تقبل الله الاعمال  
الزم حذرك من جهلة بعض الحجاج الذين لا هم لهم إلا مزاحمة الناس 
نسأل الله أن يسلم الجميع من أي مأساة
فما وقع بالامس القريب هناك لهو مؤشر خطر جدا على سلامة الحجاج وأمنهم  
ترجع لينا بالسلامة يا سي سعتلباشا

----------


## خليلو ابوعلاء

السلام عليكم   الحاج طلال حجا مبرور وسعيا مشكورا وذنبا مغفورا ....وعودا سالما غانما   نسألك الدعاء

----------


## الفاتح

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور ان شاء الله 
لا تنساني من دعاء يوم عرفة

----------


## mahora

ان شاء الله حج مبرور وسعي مشكور وذنب مغفور بإذن الله ، والله يتقبل ، 
 تروح وترجع بالسلامة يارب.

----------


## shark net

تقبل الله منا و منكم صالح الأعمال     حجاً مبرور و سعياً مشكور و ذنباً مغفور  إن شاء الله

----------


## عبده المصرى

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور ان شاء الله ولا تنس اخوتك من الدعاء المبارك تقبل الله منك بإذن الله

----------


## من يرحمني

في امان الله استاذ طلال واتمنى من الله ان ييسر حجك ادعيلي دعوة خاصة الله يخليك

----------


## عادل22

حج مبرور و ذنب مغفور بأذن الله
تروح و ترجع بالسلامة

----------


## خالد الفهد

حج مبرور 
و 
سعي مشكور 
و 
ذنب مغفور

----------


## الاصيل العربي

الله يسهلك انشالله و يتقبل منك
وياليتني اعرفك معرفة شخصية كنت اتقابل معاك 
حج مبرور و سعي مشكور انشالله 
و ترجع لنا سالم و معافا باذن الله

----------


## ehsanhope

حج مبرور وسعي مشكور بإذن الله

----------


## mido

سبحان الله
والله قلبى وقع فى رجلى
اول ما قريت استودعكم الله 
قلت مين دة اللى ماشى من المنتدى وسايبنا 
كل يومين واحد من الحبايب يمشى ويعمل موضوع اد كدة يحرق القلب
بصيت تحت اشوف الاسم 
لقيت اسم المدير
يانهار ابيض وملون الوان الطيف كلها
سيادة المدير ماشششششى 
وبيودعنا
طيب ايييييييييييييييييية
مين هايفتح المنتدى الصبح
مين هايستقبل الناس الجديدة
طيب مين هايطفى الكهرباء بليل بعد ما كلنا نمشى ونروح ننام
مين هايتابع الدنيا والليلة دى كلها
حقيقة دمى نشف  
طيب والله ما بهرج
ولا بهزر
دمى نشف واستغربت وحسيت انى بحلم
وقلت اية الدنيا الغريبة دى 
المدير رايح فين مين زعلة طيب ومين ضايقة
قلت يمكن ابو عاصم حذف لة مشاركات
طيب ما قلنا ميت مرة 
ان حذف المشاركات لا يسىء ابدا الى اى عضو
وربما يكون بسبب التكرار
او بسبب اغلاقة من قبل ولا فائدة من فتحة
قلت يمكن ويمكن ويمكن
مفيش ثوانى الصفحة حملت وظهر الموضوع
المدير رايح للحج
طيب يا سيدى
حج مبرور وذنب مغفور
ادعيلنا 
وبنحبك فى الله

----------


## حمادة

حج مبرور وذنب بإذن الله مغفور تروح وترجع بألف سلامة يا أستاذ/ طلال ولا تنسانا من صالح الدعاء في هذة الأيام المباركة

----------


## مترووووك

حجاً مبرور و سعياً مشكور و ذنباً مغفور إن شاء الله يا طلال

----------


## بدر الطيار

حج مبرور يخلفهم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## xpnet

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور باذن الله
 ولا تنسانا بالدعاء 
فى اطهر بقاع الارض

----------


## إبراهيم

ربنا معاك 
ادعيلنا

----------


## المغامر

حج مبرور    و   سعي مشكور   و   ذنب مغفور   و  تروح وترجع بالسلامة

----------


## Abd Elhalim

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور  وكل عام وانت بخير  وعقبال كل سنة  :Hands:

----------


## matador

حج مبرور وسعي مشكور و ذنب مغفور باذن الله تعالى
ولاتنسانا من دعواتك الصالحة

----------


## كاسر

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور بإذن الله

----------


## بيسان

..حج مبرور وذنب مغفور.. رافقتك السلامة  ولا تنسانا من الدعاء ..  وسلم على رسول الله عليه أفضل الصلاة وأجل والسلام..

----------


## 4orex

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور ان شاء الله

----------


## Naceredine

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور وعودة ميمونة الى الاهل و الاحبة و الاخوة
اغبطك القلب يهفو الى اطهر بقاع الارض اللهم بلغنا اياها

----------


## عامر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته حج مبرور و سعي مشكور و ذنب مغفور بإذن الله  و نسأل الله تعالى بأن يتقبل منكم و من المسلمين أجمعين إن شاء الرحمن سبحانه كل عام وأنتم و الأمة الإسلامية بخير و أفضل حال إن شاء الله تعالى وفقكم الله لما يحبه و يرضاه

----------

